# Only males with the jowl popping?



## slideaboot (Jun 7, 2011)

So...is it only males that jowl pop? Cuz, Aesop seems to be doing it. Every time I get near him now, he starts to do it (I think...I watched somebody's video with the red tegu jowl popping and it looked similar)...

Or, am I just on a wishful thinking bender?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 7, 2011)

you might be refering to the video i posted of my male red tegu, he is the only male tegu i ever had that did it(when he got excited) gozar never did it(that i seen) storm nor rayne neither, do you feel any buttons yet? i can see and feel them on storm and he is like 34", he has been getting a jowly lately but nothing big yet!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 8, 2011)

guru has been known to do that in the past, i havent seen my other males do it though. theyre a yr older than him but smaller in size.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> you might be refering to the video i posted of my male red tegu, he is the only male tegu i ever had that did it(when he got excited) gozar never did it(that i seen) storm nor rayne neither, do you feel any buttons yet? i can see and feel them on storm and he is like 34", he has been getting a jowly lately but nothing big yet!



That was the one! I'm going to do a button-check this evening...

Poor tegu, getting groped and whatnot.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2011)

lol my tegus hate to be touched bk there, they will tense up a lil bit, my first tegu went nuts one time i tried to do it


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 9, 2011)

I saw tonkadoing thi the other day I have no idea why he was just sitting there doing it. Maybe he realized he could his jowls are quite small though.


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive seen mine do it as well. he does look jowly but I'm horrible at feeling for the button


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 9, 2011)

When I got tonka a few weeks ago I could not feel them I was wondering if he was male. Today He is sehdding I decided to see if I could feel them. They are very noticeable they seemed tohappear overnight. Maybe your guy is just to little still.


----------



## Orion (Jun 10, 2011)

Can someonr post a link to the popping vid?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDdAZsOqJP8


----------

